
A Visual Guide To Where US Tax Dollars Go - kqr2
http://www.wallstats.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/WallStatsDATlarge.jpg
======
tjic
Duplicate.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=93509>

~~~
kqr2
Unfortunately, the original link no longer works.

